# Lines in grass without dew



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Every morning I take the dog out and see lines in the grass where there is no dew. I assume it's from a spider or some insect crawling on it. Just wondering if anyone knows for sure. I feel like I have seen it discussed somewhere but can't remember.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I've seen that once before. That is without a doubt Chupacabra. There's a 10% chance I'm wrong and its some sort of beetle or mole cricket, but I'm 90% sure you have a Chupacabra on your hands. You may need something stronger than Talstar, but on the off chance it's something else Talstar/Bifin IT ought to cover it .


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> I've seen that once before. That is without a doubt Chupacabra. There's a 10% chance I'm wrong and its some sort of beetle or mole cricket, but I'm 90% sure you have a Chupacabra on your hands. You may need something stronger than Talstar, but on the off chance it's something else Talstar/Bifin IT ought to cover it .


Nah, can't be. Chupacabra's have 4 legs and are immune to insecticides


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Could be birds, squirrels, rodents, chipmunks....

Kid on a unicycle....


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

A snek? Don't step on it...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2018)

Snake!!! &#128561;


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


>


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


>


😂👍🏼


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

That's no Chupacabra... thats a jeuvenile Snipe. You'll have to go out very early and stay very still to catch Snipes.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


>


Holy crap! Where did this come from? I want this as a bumper sticker.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> That's no Chupacabra... thats a jeuvenile Snipe. You'll have to go out very early and stay very still to catch Snipes.


Don't listen to him @Cory, he's a non-believer. I captured a photo this morning of the Chupacabra in route to your front lawn. Never mind the snow; this beast travels great distances every night like a mountain lion.










I really don't think any further proof is necessary. You need to arm yourself, sir, and for the love of God hide those lines before your wife sees them or you'll be out there digging holes by close of business.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@Ecks from Tex thanks for the laugh


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Ahhh snipes. Great hunting memories.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Favorite thread of the day :thumbup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

BTW,
It could also be from a pink flamingo.
@wardconnor could make the ID, for sure.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

It is not a flamingo. I can confirm that for sure. Those mainly only hang out in lawns that are at 3/4" or less.

@Ware


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> It is not a flamingo. I can confirm that for sure. Those mainly only hang out in lawns that are at 3/4" or less.
> 
> @Ware


Does dirt count? Because I could have sworn I saw a few around my place back in December.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > It is not a flamingo. I can confirm that for sure. Those mainly only hang out in lawns that are at 3/4" or less.
> ...


Yes it counts


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > wardconnor said:
> ...


 :banana: :banana:


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I figured out what is going on, Killdeer birds. 
Watching them run around in my backyard now leaving trails.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Cory said:


> I figured out what is going on, Killdeer birds.
> Watching them run around in my backyard now leaving trails.


Those little buggers are aggressive if they have babies around!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > I figured out what is going on, Killdeer birds.
> ...


I would say so with a name like that. For something that small to be able to kill a deer is just plain impressive. I'm sure all the Killbabymice birds leave the bar when one of these guys walks in.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Cory said:
> ...


Exactly how I lost one of my baby mice :crying:


----------

